# Hennepin County Amateur Retriever Club



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

Please update on the minors. thanks and infor on the setups would be awesome.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Haven't heard about the Derby yet but have a little bit on the Open.

1st series land Quad with 2 retired guns and an honor. Work was good early but has since tailed off. Possibly because the wind has picked up a little bit more.
I do not think they will get all 66 thru the 1st series today, obviously. The weather is not suppose to get any better Saurday, cold (high 40's) & rainy.


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

I sold a young dog in the Derby and Qual to Brian Moser, I guess the Derby had 14 total in it and lost 4 in the first series:

1st Series:

Short Memory bird and long flyer go bird.

With 8 left in the Derby will most likely be 3 series and quickly done.

2nd Series:

2 Water marks, 1 slight water entry and 1 big swim.

he's back to the third. (7 back to the 3rd Series)


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

3rd Series:

Medium lenght go bird crosses small channel of water.
Memory bird Long over rough field (Hard on fast moving dogs).

I believe all 7 completed 3rd Series.


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

Derby's finished and Brackish Water Dark Warrior handled by Dan Sayles and Owned by Brian Moser was awarded 4th place, his 1st derby point, I'm geeked and proud of Duncan. On to the Qual tomarrow.

Update:
Derby 3rd was Dayspring's Heart's Desire, owned by Lyle Harne and Steve Yozamp, congrats Lyle and Steve!


----------



## edfletcher (Oct 15, 2003)

*Hennepin County Amateur Retriever Club Trial*

Anyone have any reports from the Open and Qual?

Ed Fletcher


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

The Open brought back 13 dogs for the water series Sunday Morning.
Danny Farmer with 7, Dave Rorem with 3, Steve Yozamp with 2 & Charlie Hays with 1.
I do not know what they have set up.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Any Open or Am results?


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Open

1. Julie- Farmer (Owned by Richard Bass)
2. ??????-Charlie Hayes
3. ??????-Rorem
4. Gabby- Farmer


----------



## Markjens (Nov 20, 2005)

*Hennepin*

Results now posted on EntryExpress.net


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Trumarc's Ms Julie (FC-AFC Candlewood's Zackly Right X AFC Candlewood's Ms Costalot) is now FC Trumarc's Ms Julie

Congratulations to Richard Bass and Danny Farmer on another FC

That would be Ms's 14th titled offspring...........I congratulated her and gave her an extra dog biscuit....cool 8)


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Ed said:


> Trumarc's Ms Julie (FC-AFC Candlewood's Zackly Right X AFC Candlewood's Ms Costalot) is now FC Trumarc's Ms Julie
> 
> Congratulations to Richard Bass and Danny Farmer on another FC
> 
> That would be Ms's 14th titled offspring...........I congratulated her and gave her an extra dog biscuit....cool 8)


That's too cool!!!!

Congratulations......

Angie


----------

